
Ask HN: Moving to Puerto Rico for the Tax Benefits? - tempsy
Puerto Rico is the only place a US citizen can move to and legally owe 0% in federal income tax and capital gains tax.<p>From https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ustax.bz&#x2F;puerto-rico&#x2F;<p>Under Act 20, a Puerto Rican corporation that’s engaged in certain types of service businesses only pays Puerto Rican tax of 4%.<p>Under Act 22, you can pay 0% on certain dividends and capital gains you realize while you’re a bona fide resident of Puerto Rico.<p>I guess the most optimal reason to move there is if your day job is an investor. Curious if anyone has looked more closely into this or has actually moved there for this reason and whether it is worth it or not?
======
aphextim
Here is a podcast where Peter Schiff talks about this.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u7kDfEtKfs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u7kDfEtKfs)

33:30 Living in Puerto Rico

